# Rockstar 2.. Who is the band?



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I was looking at the futoncrtitic website and it states that in Summer 06 Rockstar 2 will be on their TV schedule. Was just wondering what band might be looking for a new lead singer? (and that would do the show)

Any ideas? Any leaks?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Haven't seen anything about it, other than Dave Navarro jokingly saying in an interview with Mark McGrath that it was gonna be Sugar Ray. 

God I hope that was only a joke, at least.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> I was looking at the futoncrtitic website and it states that in Summer 06 Rockstar 2 will be on their TV schedule. Was just wondering what band might be looking for a new lead singer? (and that would do the show)
> 
> Any ideas? Any leaks?


Can't remember where I heard it, but Van Halen was mentioned as a possibility.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I have also heard that the band might be Queen.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Those both sound like too high-profile to become reality.

Queen would definitely be a cool band to have on the show, because they have a diverse style and a lot of mainstream fans. I think any real genre-band like Van Halen would be too limiting in potential audience to be interesting. Nobody wants to hear hard rock all the time.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Didn't Paul Rogers (Rodgers?) recently take over the vocal spot in Queen?


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I would definately tune in for VH. Queen not so much. 

What would be really cool would be The Police!


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

There were ads during the end of last year, maybe running during the first season for new stuff coming up in 06 on whatever network (CBS?). It flashed through movies and whatnot, various programs, and when it rolled through Rockstar I think there may have been a couple names of bands, but one that stuck out in my head was....



Spoiler



Talking Heads



I know that flashed up there. That was several months ago and I've seen nothing more on the topic since. I'm not sure if there were in fact other names but that one was on the screen for certain.

-DPF


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I am not a fan of this show, but I do have a question on the first Rock Star with INXS. Did any of the women really have a chance of winning? The winner is supposed to perform both the new and old songs, right? How well would it go for the fans to have a woman sing "Beautiful Girl"?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, considering that Beautiful Girl is actually about a DAUGHTER, there's really no reason a woman couldn't sing it ...


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

DPF said:


> There were ads during the end of last year, maybe running during the first season for new stuff coming up in 06 on whatever network (CBS?). It flashed through movies and whatnot, various programs, and when it rolled through Rockstar I think there may have been a couple names of bands, but one that stuck out in my head was....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if that band (I'll leave it spoilerized) has enough mainstream appeal for network TV. Also, I don't think the rest of the band can use the name without being sued. They tried to tour a few years ago with a similar name and the former lead singer tried to stop them from using a name even similar to the oringinal band's name.

Besides, if egos and fear on not living up to past success dwindle over time, that band can get back together with the original lineup, which would be much, much better.

They did fine without the lead singer anyway, they really don't need a replacement.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

The Jackson Five.


----------



## Incognito (May 5, 2004)

I think Rockstar: Stone Temple Pilots (STP)


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

The spoilerized band had a LOT of legal trouble between the former singer and the rest of the band over the band name (and even an attempt to tour with the rest of group under a variation of the name).



Spoiler



Byrne sued the rest of them for trying to tour under the name "The Heads"



So I doubt it's them.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Hmmmm - how about "The Revolution" searching for a frontman to replace Prince? IIRC, Wendy and Lisa have written a bunch of television theme songs since Prince jettisoned them for the New Power Generation.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

Wilhite said:


> Didn't Paul Rogers (Rodgers?) recently take over the vocal spot in Queen?


Is that who was performing "We Will Rock You" during one of the bowl game commercials? I thought he was horrible.

Queen would be interesting, but it would be hard to replace Freddie Mercury's voice and style. Of course, I thought the same about INXS, but they basically hired a Hutchence impersonator.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's just kill this one right now. Van Halen will NOT be doing this show. A rumor about it happening swirled around a couple months ago, and the VH camp issued a statement saying it's never gonna happen.

Thank god.

"_Van Halen will not be taking INXS' lead by participating in a possible second season of the reality television series "Rock Star," according to the band's spokesperson.

MTV News erroneously reported Wednesday that a source close to the program claimed that if "Rock Star" does return for a second season, that the core Van Halen trio  Michael Anthony and brothers Alex and Eddie Van Halen  would be the band auditioning potential singers. The band flatly denies any involvement in the show._"

Link.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Incognito said:


> I think Rockstar: Stone Temple Pilots (STP)


That is who my wife thinks will do it....


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Incognito said:


> I think Rockstar: Stone Temple Pilots (STP)


Oh yeah, I would love that. One of my favorite bands. However, they would need someone really good to fill in Scott Weiland's shoes. That would be a hard task to undertake.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Driveshaft!


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

barrettd said:


> Queen would be interesting, but it would be hard to replace Freddie Mercury's voice and style. Of course, I thought the same about INXS, but they basically hired a Hutchence impersonator.


JD Fortune is by no means a Michael Hutchence impersonator. He actually worked as an ELVIS impersonator before getting the INXS gig.

I think the runner up (Marty something) was more like Hutchence than any of the other contestants.

The Beatles - good hoax, not going to happen
Van Halen - would have been a great choice, apparently not interested
Queen - already found a singer?
Nirvana - I'd like to see this one too, but Dave Grohl doesn't need the money
"Spoilerized band" - legal issues with former "head" singer
Blind Melon - not popular enough
Drowning Pool - not popular enough
Sublime - bigger than Drowning Pool, but still not mainstream enough
Stone Temple Pilots - a definate possibility
Alice in Chains - not as big as STP, but might work
Lush - not popular enough, although I'd like to see them back together
Joy Division - this would be the coolest, but would upset Interpol 
Skinny Puppy - could be a great show, but would only air on Fuse
Plasmatics - sponsored by 3M brand electrical tape

...and my personal top pick
The Police - Stewart Copeland and Andy Summers could probably use the cash


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh come on... I think they should do one with the band Death, and get a replacement for Chuck Schuldiner.... eh...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The Germs


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I don't think it will be STP. From the STP Wikipedia article:


Wikipedia said:


> Band members (and brothers) Robert DeLeo and Dean DeLeo recently announced the formation of a new band "Army Of Anyone" led by Filter frontman Richard Patrick.


It won't be Sublime, Nirvana or Blind Melon as their frontmen *was* the band. Not that none of the other members were lacking talent, but it was the frontmen who gave the band it's flavor. It would be like trying to find a replacement for Double Trouble or The Heartbreakers.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Styx!


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Woohoo Styx! I love Styx!

Oh wait. No I don't.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

KRS said:


> JD Fortune is by no means a Michael Hutchence impersonator. He actually worked as an ELVIS impersonator before getting the INXS gig.
> 
> I think the runner up (Marty something) was more like Hutchence than any of the other contestants.


I knew he was an Elvis impersonator, but I was thinking more in terms of his voice. He tries awfully hard to sound like Hutchence, but his performance style definitely fits with the Elvis impersonator persona.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Driveshaft!


I thought they were looking for a bass player, not a singer.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

MarkofT said:


> I don't think it will be STP. From the STP Wikipedia article:
> 
> It won't be Sublime, Nirvana or Blind Melon as their frontmen *was* the band. Not that none of the other members were lacking talent, but it was the frontmen who gave the band it's flavor. It would be like trying to find a replacement for Double Trouble or The Heartbreakers.


Well, Sublime's members formed a new band and they had a hit or 2, so that's not completely fair to say. And Dave Grohl kinda would be too busy and would have no reason to do a Nirvana Rock Stars


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Could be the "house band" from last season is looking to go on tour and needs a singer. It would be lame, but it's a way to do another season without having a "real" band in need of a front-person.

The Doors are another possibility, though they've recently been touring with someone. There's also Big Brother and the Holding Company, and The [Insert New Guy's Name Here] Experience. 

VH would have been perfect. Too bad they're not interested.

It's a shame Axl owns the Guns n' Roses trademark. If only the other guys could get together and do a show about replacing him. Though, they kinda already replaced him with Scott Weiland.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

And STP also did Talk Show during one of Weiland's absences. Don't know if that ultimately matters.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

aindik said:


> The Doors are another possibility, though they've recently been touring with someone.


The remaining Doors also had legal problems using that name, and I think they even had some legal wranglings over "Doors 21st Century" or whatever name they tried to skirt the copyright with. The replacement singer was almost too perfect (IMHO) - Ian Astbury of The Cult.

I somehow don't see *Rock Star: (insert name here)* having a lot of longevity.

I wonder how the new INXS album is selling. They probably would have been better off releasing another greatest hits CD with a couple new songs, including Dirty Vegas.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

KRS said:


> I wonder how the new INXS album is selling. They probably would have been better off releasing another greatest hits CD with a couple new songs, including Dirty Vegas.


From the Los Angeles Times http://www.calendarlive.com/cl-et-inxs27jan27,0,7954524.story?coll=cl-home-more-channels "The band's new material, from a November release by Epic Records that carries the appropriate title "Switch," was recorded in a six-week scramble that often found the members in separate rooms laying down their contributions in assembly line style. Part of the rush was to cash in while the TV show was fresh in people's minds. "Switch" has sold 246,000 copies - hardly a smash, but nowhere near a disaster either. The CD, the band's first since Hutchence sang on the 1997 release "Elegantly Wasted," set up the tour, which arrives tonight at Gibson Amphitheatre."

The tour has been getting excellent reviews and sold out shows.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

KRS said:


> I wonder how the new INXS album is selling. They probably would have been better off releasing another greatest hits CD with a couple new songs, including Dirty Vegas.


Or even a CD with half of the old songs sang by JD, with a few new tracks. I noticed that the song they announced as the first single has pretty much disappeared, but Dirty Vegas is getting some decent airplay here in the NY/NJ area.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I think they are just going to do it like American idol, but for the newest Rock Star. They don't need a band the new person will front. I thought INXS drug down the show last time ayway. The last few singers left on the show were way to good for those third-rate musicians.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Back to Van Halen. Sammy Hagar did rejoin them. It is a problem with Eddie's personal stuff.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

DLL66 said:


> Back to Van Halen. Sammy Hagar did rejoin them. It is a problem with Eddie's personal stuff.


Yeah. It's pretty clear at this point that LSD (Lead Singer Disease) isn't the problem anymore. It's GPD. I really wish someone would step up and help the guy.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Hey, Journey hasn't been doing anything.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

net114 said:


> Hey, Journey hasn't been doing anything.


Except touring and putting out new albums.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

If they changed the format to finding a guitarist, I might actually watch.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> I was looking at the futoncrtitic website and it states that in Summer 06 Rockstar 2 will be on their TV schedule. Was just wondering what band might be looking for a new lead singer? (and that would do the show)
> 
> Any ideas? Any leaks?


I was fortunate enough to meet Paul Mirkovich (sp?) of the House Band last Wednesday evening before an INXS concert.

Paul confirmed there will be a Rockstar 2 which will begin in July. He and the House Band will be back on the show and they are recording a CD which will be released prior to the new season. Unfortunately, he could not /would not comment or hint about which band will be seeking a new member this season.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

KRS said:


> The remaining Doors also had legal problems using that name, and I think they even had some legal wranglings over "Doors 21st Century" or whatever name they tried to skirt the copyright with. The replacement singer was almost too perfect (IMHO) - Ian Astbury of The Cult.


They could regroup under the name "The Windows".


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Except touring and putting out new albums.


Yeh, that's what I meant.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I have been hearing more rumors about VH being the band.

And by the way, in response to one post above, what's wrong with *Styx*? They were great and were a big part of the 70s/80s. Of course once Dennis DeYoung left, the heart and soul of the band was gone.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Styx has a new guy they tour with, so they don't need a new singer. Same with Journey. They're 2 of my faves.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jlb said:


> I have been hearing more rumors about VH being the band.


Apparently David Lee Roth (now on morning radio, you'll remember) is feuling those rumors. But CBS officially denied it yesterday. They said something like "it's a rumor. We deny it." But that doesn't mean they not still negotiating.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Styx has a new guy they tour with, so they don't need a new singer. Same with Journey. They're 2 of my faves.


IMHO, Styx without Dennis DeYoung is not Styx. Journey without Steve Perry is not Journey. For that matter, Pink Floyd without Roger Waters is not Pink Floyd.

The only exception to this general rule for me was Genesis. After Peter Gabriel left and Phil took over the lead vocals, they produced two excellent albums, _And then There Were Three_ and _Duke_. Though I liked _Abacab_, I think that is when the band started getting a little too commercial for my tastes (though there are also some post Abacab tunes that got heavy play on my iPod).

All that being said, I would really like to see Van Halen do this........Can you just see Eddie, sitting there, smoking a cig, and saying, "I'm sorry XXX, you're just not right for our band, Van Halen". Alex won't be able to sit still, and Michael will probably be hitting on all the girls.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

jlb said:


> IMHO, Styx without Dennis DeYoung is not Styx. Journey without Steve Perry is not Journey. For that matter, Pink Floyd without Roger Waters is not Pink Floyd.
> 
> The only exception to this general rule for me was Genesis. After Peter Gabriel left and Phil took over the lead vocals, they produced two excellent albums, _And then There Were Three_ and _Duke_. Though I liked _Abacab_, I think that is when the band started getting a little too commercial for my tastes (though there are also some post Abacab tunes that got heavy play on my iPod).
> 
> All that being said, I would really like to see Van Halen do this........Can you just see Eddie, sitting there, smoking a cig, and saying, "I'm sorry XXX, you're just not right for our band, Van Halen". Alex won't be able to sit still, and Michael will probably be hitting on all the girls.


Agreed about Styx, Journey, and Genesis.

But if you want to see them live nowadays, you gotta see the new guys. And they aren't bad, they're just not the original line up. Besides, it's not like Dennis or Steve are out touring solo.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

jlb said:


> IMHO, Styx without Dennis DeYoung is not Styx. Journey without Steve Perry is not Journey. For that matter, Pink Floyd without Roger Waters is not Pink Floyd.


I disagree on Floyd. Both Momentary Lapse of Reason and Division Bell are great albums and were easily a step up from Roger's last album. Not saying they didn't lose a little something with him leaving, but they still put out great music and performances. I do agree with you about Styx and Journey (can add Queen, which just isn't right without Freddy).


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

There is no such thing as Queen without Freddie Mercury.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree with Queen, and add my vote of disagreement about Pink Floyd. The work they've done without Roger is pretty equal quality to their regular level of success (as opposed to the couple of mega-successes, of course).

Styx .. well, I have a long running eyerolling opinion about Dennis DeYoung in the first place. Unlike some of these others, he was never the sole singer or songwriter. I believe if DeYoung was still with the band, the industry would have passed them by anyway (which, really, is the difference between these "Not X without Y" bands and bands who have continued success with different singers/lineups .. see AC/DC and the Stones).

Tho VH may make the most sense, I kind of hope it isn't them. Frankly, I don't think any of those guys' personalities are condusive to making it worthy television. Yes, it could be interesting television to watch them be jerks. But the first season was more "feel good" about the future of the band. I wouldn't feel that way about any VH incarnation. I'd prefer if that band just officially called it quits, and Eddie and Alex went about making their own albums under a different name. Michael can guest star, they can have rotating singers ... just stop trying to call it VH.

I'd rather see STP, but I don't know if they have the popularity behind their catalog to pull it off.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'd like them to resurrect Baltimora.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Good analysis of what VH should probably do.

One final note on my Floyd thoughts.....I'm not saying Floyd without Roger didn't make good music, I am just saying I much prefer when Roger is with the band.......


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Rockstar: The Beatles?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

dswallow, haha where the hell did that come from??  Made me laugh out loud.

Yeah, "Rock Star - Baltimora", that'd be something.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DLR will be looking for a gig if the reviews of his radio show are any indication.

Frank


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I'd like them to resurrect Baltimora.


Wouldn't that require them digging him up and re-burying his body in the old Indian graveyard?

May be an interesting TV show, but I don't think it's really Rock Star at that point ...


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

jlb said:


> One final note on my Floyd thoughts.....I'm not saying Floyd without Roger didn't make good music, I am just saying I much prefer when Roger is with the band.......


Fair enough! In the perfect world I'd rather have them back together too


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Agreed about Styx, Journey, and Genesis.
> 
> But if you want to see them live nowadays, you gotta see the new guys. And they aren't bad, they're just not the original line up. Besides, it's not like Dennis or Steve are out touring solo.


I don't know about Steve Perry, but Dennis DeYoung has been performing. He does a show with a backing orchestra or something called "Dennis DeYoung: THe Music of Styx".

As for Styx with the new guy, I think he's awful. I've passed on seeing them four or five times over the last few years.

I'm glad I maded it to a show on the Return to Paradise Tour in '96 before they split.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

DougF said:


> I don't know about Steve Perry, but Dennis DeYoung has been performing. He does a show with a backing orchestra or something called "Dennis DeYoung: THe Music of Styx".
> 
> As for Styx with the new guy, I think he's awful. I've passed on seeing them four or five times over the last few years.
> 
> I'm glad I maded it to a show on the Return to Paradise Tour in '96 before they split.


Dennis is touring or performing?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Dennis is touring or performing?


Sorry, touring.

http://www.dennisdeyoung.com


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

DougF said:


> Sorry, touring.
> 
> http://www.dennisdeyoung.com


Have you seen his show?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

stevieleej said:


> I've always wondered why George Michael didn't move into Freddie Mercury's place. His performance of "Somebody to Love" with Queen was awesome.


That was the talk at the time, but IIRC the band wasn't ready to replace Freddie and move on. And neither Queen nor Michael are in the same 'place' today they were back then.

It's easy to romanticize how less impressive they are with Paul Rodgers than they would be if they toured with Freddy. But keep in mind that there were several years, mostly brought on by Freddy's denial of being sick, that they didn't tour at all. I remember listening to Brian May do an interview after Innuendo, and could just hear the anguish in my voice that "Freddy doesn't want to tour right now." He denied up and down it was because Freddy was sick .. but anyone who was really listening knew.

I think the Police would be a good choice, music and personality wise. More accessible than either STP or VH.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Have you seen his show?


No, but I read about it and would go in a minute if it were close enough.

For one thing, it looks like he does some _Kilroy Was Here_ songs. It would be interesting just for that.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

DougF said:


> No, but I read about it and would go in a minute if it were close enough.
> 
> For one thing, it looks like he does some _Kilroy Was Here_ songs. It would be interesting just for that.


That's the album my boys have requested for the ride home tonight. I'm teaching them well!


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

What about No Doubt? I doubt Gwen is going back to them any time soon...


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Hrm, interesting. Do they really have enough of a catalog? There's probably, max, 5 songs that got anywhere.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

No Doubt has got a good catalogue of songs.

SpiderWebs
I'm Just a Girl
Don't Speak
Sunday Morning
Simple Kind of Life
Ex-Girlfriend
Hey Baby
Hella Good


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Dennis is touring or performing?












http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...2/103-1592326-2998205?s=music&v=glance&n=5174

Track listing on the CD:
1. Grand Illusion 
2. Lady 
3. Eine Klein Nachtmusik/Lorelei 
4. Light Up 
5. Intro  Babe 
6. Babe 
7. Intro  Show Me the Way 
8. Show Me the Way 
9. Ave Maria 
10. Castle Walls 
11. Intro  Claire de Lune 
12. Claire de Lune 
13. Dont Let It End 
14. Hello God

1. Mr. Roboto 
2. Rockin the Paradise 
3. Intro  Black Wall 
4. Black Wall 
5. Desert Moon 
6. With Every Heartbeat 
7. Suite Madame Blue 
8. Best of Times 
9. Intro  Come Sail Away 
10. Come Sail Away 
11. My God (Can Beat Up Your God) 
12. Goodnight My Love


----------



## rockstar381 (Mar 8, 2006)

No it will not be Van Halen so let's kill that right now. I was reading to see if anyone else knew, and no one has said it yet. So you will now hear it here first, the show will be called......Rockstar: Fuel. It's in the works, you all can do your research to find out.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I hope they're not expecting anyone to watch, because Fuel is much less interesting than any of the bands speculated about. In fact, that's not interesting at all.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Fuel?......... Really?


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

I can name one song of theirs. Maybe more but they sound like every other rock band that I cannot tell if the songs I'm think of are by Fuel or Creed or Alice in Chains or Nickelback or Hanson or...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Fuel? I'm not sure I have even heard of them.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Fuel? I'm not sure I have even heard of them.


Ditto.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Fuel would definitely skew alot younger than INXS and they are definitely looking for a lead singer. I heard a rumor that they had offered it to Chris Daughtry of AI fame after he sang their song Hemorrhage on the show, but there would obviously be some contract entanglements there. Fuel has such a limited catalog though so I don't know how well that would work for Rock Star.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I have it on good authority it is a coin flip between The Bay City Rollers and Skid Row and the coin will be flipped on national tv.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

stevieleej said:


> Stewart Copeland appears to be doing fairly well and I don't think he'd be interested in returning to a touring band.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004841/
> 
> STP or Queen are probably good bets.


Actually I heard him on a radio interview recently and he and Andy would LOVE to get the Police back together. Sting is the only hold up, and neither one of them think Sting will ever be up for it, just because he is so entrenched in his own thing.

Stewart specifically said a reunion would not really impact his ability to compose at all.

I also got the impression that there is no way they would do it without Sting.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Someone comes in, names themselves "Rockstar" and declares it will be someone totally way off, and everyone takes the time to respond???  

In that case, I can tell you NOW, you heard it here FIRST, it is going to be The Beatles. Paul and Ringo are going to recruit TWO new band members and (insert made up facts here). 

No offense "Rockstar" but I will wait to see what happens.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Heh, Skid Row's actually mildly interesting, and it would work .. the guitarist maintains the rights over the band name.

Fuel would be awful. =(


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Heh, Skid Row's actually mildly interesting, and it would work .. the guitarist maintains the rights over the band name.
> 
> Fuel would be awful. =(


I'm surprised Bach doesn't just get back together with them. Didn't know there was that big of fallout with Skid Row.

Frank


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

laststarfighter said:


> I can name one song of theirs. Maybe more but they sound like every other rock band that I cannot tell if the songs I'm think of are by Fuel or Creed or Alice in Chains or Nickelback or Hanson or...


Comparing AIC to Creed, Nickelback, and Hanson makes me vomit a little in my mouth. Just goes to show how different tastes can be.

Fuel has had a couple big songs, most were on alternative type rock stations, the only one I can think of that got play across all stations was Hemorage (leave love bleeding in my hands, etc). They had a couple good CDs IMO.

And who cares who the band is? Were people actually watching the TV show because it was INXS, or were you watching because you got to see AI with better songs and a band? I'm curious, because I didn't watch the show other than once or twice.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

It comes down to having a sufficient catalog to support the elimination round, IMO. INXS was able to go over a month without having any songs repeated, because they've had more than a dozen top 40 hits. No one wants to listen to the same song(s) every week at the end, nor do they want to hear songs no one knows.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

After reading/seeing interviews with Eddie and Alex VH over the years, there is no way their personalities would let Rock Star VH ever happen. David Lee Roth is probably just spinning rumors to piss off the VH brothers. No matter what the band, it will be eons better than American Idol. I am sick of watching these "men" sing as if they just got done watching The View while mainlining estrogen, and eating bon-bons. Come-on guys!! 

How about "Rockstar Greatful Dead"? The show will be 3 hours long with only one contestant performing a never ending jam each night.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

stevieleej said:


> Let's hope it's not Van Halen. Eddie's not looking too good these days.


He's looking worn these days, and he is struggling with a drinking problem, but that one really is just a bad picture.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

KRS said:


> What would be really cool would be The Police!


Or as they are now known : Sting


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

MitchO said:


> Heh, Skid Row's actually mildly interesting, and it would work .. the guitarist maintains the rights over the band name.


Except for the fact that they have had Jonny Solinger as their singer since 1998.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Savafan1 said:


> Except for the fact that they have had Jonny Solinger as their singer since 1998.


And how's that working out for them? String of hits keep on comin'?


----------



## cr3stfall3n (Mar 28, 2006)

:up: *i think there are rumors that tommy lee, jason newsted and one of the former GNR member are forming a band and they want their lead vocalist to undergo a reality contest.*-----------------------------------------------------

from MTV news

Tommy Lee, Jason Newsted Turn To 'Rock Star' For Supergroup Singer 
03.16.2006 10:40 AM EST

Former Guns N' Roses guitarist Gilby Clarke is also on board for newly formed Supernova. 
Tommy Lee 
Photo: Patrick Riviere/Getty Images

Over the last few weeks, hundreds of undiscovered singers have been blindly auditioning for the second season of CBS' "Rock Star," not knowing which band they'd be asked to front should they follow in J.D. Fortune's footsteps and walk away from the reality television experiment victorious.

The producers behind "Rock Star" have now revealed that they've recruited three big names to form a rock supergroup, musicians who will leave it up to America to find the band's voice.

Mötley Crüe kitman Tommy Lee, former Metallica bassist and current Voivod member Jason Newsted, and onetime Guns N' Roses axeman Gilby Clarke will be banding together as Supernova, utilizing the Mark Burnett-produced "Rock Star" to secure a lead singer.

The show's first season featured the surviving members of INXS. Fortune was picked to replace the late Michael Hutchence, and the revived outfit released Switch in November (see "INXS Insist Finding J.D. Was An 'Organic' Process, Think 'Angels Got Together' "). To date, the album has sold close to 308,000 copies.

Burnett's team has enlisted songwriter Butch Walker to produce the inaugural Supernova offering, which will be released in 2007, in conjunction with a full U.S. tour. Walker has produced and written tunes for the likes of Avril Lavigne, Pink, Bowling for Soup, Sevendust and Lindsay Lohan. He also worked with Lee on his 2005 solo release, Tommyland: The Ride.

Dave Navarro and Brooke Burke are set to return as the show's hosts. Each week, "Rock Star" will feature guest appearances by notable musicians and other celebrities. "Friends of mine, like Slash, Macy Gray, Moby and Rob Zombie, will join us and throw in their two cents about who should stay and who should go," Navarro told Variety.

Lee remains an active Crüe member, and Newsted  who left Metallica five years ago  is preparing for the spring launch of Katorz, the first Voivod album in the band's 20-plus-year career recorded without founding guitarist Denis "Piggy" D'Amour, who succumbed to colon cancer back in late August (see "Voivod Guitarist Denis 'Piggy' D'Amour Dies Of Cancer At 45 "). Clarke's résumé includes his three-year tenure as the rhythm guitarist for GN'R, and a brief stint with L.A. Guns. He also played with the reformed MC5 on their 2005 European tour.

Alice in Chains drummer Sean Kinney told MTV News last month that the band had been approached by the producers of "Rock Star" for the second season, but that they turned the offer down (see "Remaining Alice In Chains Members Reuniting For Summer Gigs "). The surviving members of that group  Kinney, bassist Mike Inez, and guitarist Jerry Cantrell  have reunited, and are planning a brief run of U.S. clubs this May. Alice in Chains are in the process of auditioning singers who'll be asked to step into the late Layne Staley's shoes for the group's imminent touring and recording plans.

With Supernova in place for the talent contest, the "Rock Star" camp could end up running into some legal trouble down the line over the supergroup's name. Back in the early 1990s, a poppy punk trio called Supernova emerged from California's Orange County. The band, which released its first album on Atlantic Records in 1995, is perhaps best known for the track "Chewbacca," which appeared on the soundtrack to Kevin Smith's "Clerks."

 Chris Harris


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I heard about this last week on Sirius Hair Nation. I'll probably watch because I like the members of the new Supernova.

Frank


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I might record a few and see how it turns out. I like the members, too, especially Newsted.

tk


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

he is right..i heard on the radio it is supernova...

Newsted, Tommy lee and gilby clark

Should be interesting.....


----------



## or8ital (May 19, 2006)

cr3stfall3n said:


> :up: *i think there are rumors that tommy lee, jason newsted and one of the former GNR member are forming a band and they want their lead vocalist to undergo a reality contest.*-----------------------------------------------------
> 
> from MTV news
> 
> ...


-


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

dtle said:


> I am not a fan of this show, but I do have a question on the first Rock Star with INXS. Did any of the women really have a chance of winning? The winner is supposed to perform both the new and old songs, right? How well would it go for the fans to have a woman sing "Beautiful Girl"?


I never watched the show.
I did see INXS at the House of Blues 2 Fridays ago, the lead singer was terrible.
He acted so fake on stage. Didn't sound too good either. 
Maybe he needs more time touring with the band.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Woo-hoo - Just found out a fairly good friend of ours is going to be one of the editors on this show and can get me tickets to any of the shows I want to see. Finally, a connection that I can cash in on   

[One friend of mine worked on Nashville Star and could have gotten me tickets - if I bought a plane ticket to Nashville!! Another friend of mine is post-production on Amazing Race, but this helps me not at all. And that's it for my friends in television.]


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> Driveshaft!


Their bassist is LOST, man. Ain't it too soon to replace him? He may not be dead, just stuck on an island 1000 miles from nowhere, inhabited by smoke monsters and Others!!
HA HA!!
Bulldog


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Bulldog7 said:


> Driveshaft!
> Their bassist is LOST, man. Ain't it too soon to replace him? He may not be dead, just stuck on an island 1000 miles from nowhere, inhabited by smoke monsters and Others!!
> HA HA!!
> Bulldog


OK, I give - who are you talking about here???

Rob


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The TV show Lost.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh, I know he's talking about the TV show.
I'm wondering if the former bassist for Driveshaft is now in the cast of Lost, and if so who he is.

Or am I just really missing something here?!  

Rob


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Rob Dawn said:


> Oh, I know he's talking about the TV show.
> I'm wondering if the former bassist for Driveshaft is now in the cast of Lost, and if so who he is.
> 
> Or am I just really missing something here?!
> ...


AFAIK, Driveshaft is a fake band, made up for the show Lost. Its bassist was the Charlie character.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Damn, I WAS really missing something!!
Now I really feel like an idiot!
I knew the name Driveshaft sounded familiar but I just couldn't place it.
They haven't mentioned Charlie's band in a quite a while. -> That's my defense and I'm sticking to it!!  

Rob


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

> I am not a fan of this show, but I do have a question on the first Rock Star with INXS. Did any of the women really have a chance of winning? The winner is supposed to perform both the new and old songs, right? How well would it go for the fans to have a woman sing "Beautiful Girl"?


"Beautiful Girl" was written about a newborn _daughter_.
It works fine.


----------



## crobins1986 (Jun 19, 2006)

MickeS said:


> Oh come on... I think they should do one with the band Death, and get a replacement for Chuck Schuldiner.... eh...


Chuck Schuldiner WAS Death. Without him, it would just be a cover band :down:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

crobins1986 said:


> Chuck Schuldiner WAS Death. Without him, it would just be a cover band :down:


Eh, that was my point... it was a joke...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

When does this show start?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> When does this show start?


July 5.


----------



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

bump


----------

